# Phoenix RC at Yuma, AZ



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs to the water blind:

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,35,36,39,41,42,43

-32 dogs

31 & 44 were scratches

-Russ


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Qualifying Results
1 Desert Sonic Boom Owner Bob Smith Handler Patti Kiernan
2 Aznas Blue Angel Megan Owner Ruth Aud Handler Ruth Aud 
3 Beaulieu's Esmeralda Owner Geoffrey Bewley Handler Patti Kiernan
4 Millforge Scooter Owner Joe Augustyn Handler Patti Kiernan 

Congratulations to all


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Good job Patti!!! Especially for Joe and Gretchen.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Michael just called and said the Amateur is a good, fair test and just eating them alive! He has picked up two of our three......lots of great dogs looking real bad on a simple test. Good job judges!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Lynn Moore said:


> Michael just called and said the Amateur is a good, fair test and just eating them alive! He has picked up two of our three......lots of great dogs looking real bad on a simple test. Good job judges!


Picture? Description? Ah c'mon Lynn, you can do better than that. ;-):razz::razz:


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

The problem is that "my source" is a man of few words. I guess Free did get through it okay. I do know that Jack picked up Angel. That's all I know, I swear.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the water blind:

1,4,5,10,16,21,23,27,30,31,32,34,37,38,41,42,43

17 total

-Russ


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow! Way to go with Megan! Congradulations Ruth! 
Patti your are on a roll!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone know the derby resluts?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hold on there Chris . The Derby has not started yet.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Russ, Its been a very long week


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Russ, Its been a very long week


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results. This is third hand info so 2nd and 3rd places may be reversed but Scotty got both of them.

1st FC AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga O-Judy Pond H-Patti Kiernan
2nd AFC Glen Lake Black Kirsty, MH O-Scotty & Gail Seward H-Scotty
3rd Glen Lake F4D Phantom, MH O-Scotty & Gail Seward H-Scotty
4th FC AFC Iron Lines Honcha O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Arnie

I do not have the JAMs


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice weekend for Patti! 

Thanks for the results Russ.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Call backs to the 4th series in the AM

1,4,16,21,27,32,34,41,42,43


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Good Luck Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results:

1st Suncrest Quinoa O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Arnie

2nd FC AFC Runnin's Molly B O-Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins H-Mickey

3rd Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence

4th FC AFC CFC CNAFC Northern Dancer II O/H Jim Harvie

RJ Citori's No Holds Barred O-Marion Stroud-Swingle/Michael & Lynn Moore H-Michael

JAM: 27,34,41,42,43


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to Cal and also Russ sand Florence


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Cal, Russ and Florence!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Calvin!*

And Florence and Russ.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Team Erwin and Keno on winning the Amateur


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Lynn Moore said:


> Michael just called and said the Amateur is a good, fair test and just eating them alive! He has picked up two of our three......lots of great dogs looking real bad on a simple test. Good job judges!


Thanks Michael and Lynn for the kinds words...That first series was a very demanding test. It was a pleasure for Dale and I to judge for the Phoenix Retriever Club this weekend.


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all !

Does anyone have the Derby results?


----------

